# Sept 2011 Lottery Winner !



## BDog

Congratualtions to TUXGUY on winning the Puff Lottery for Sept 2011 with
the number 2.

Please post in this thread with DC#'s and tracking on winnings!

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Empty spot
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## Zogg

busy week (first week of classes) so ill do my best to get it out soon! grats!!


----------



## Tuxguy

Sweet!
Here is my addy
24 Lehigh ave
Pittsburgh,Pa 15229


----------



## jeepersjeep

Congratulations! Ill be senfing my favorite smokes tomorrow.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Here you go Jason. Enjoy!
0311 0240 0000 9682 2776


----------



## EricF

Congrats Jason!!! :tu

DC 9405 5036 9930 0216 9574 63


----------



## Tuxguy

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Empty spot
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## bMay

I'll be getting this out shortly.


----------



## Zogg

mine should be there in a day or two!


----------



## bMay

Mine went out today! Will post DC later. Congrats


----------



## lgomez

next week the latest


----------



## Tuxguy

. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Empty spot
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## Tuxguy

. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Empty spot
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## Zogg

good mine got there! did they get there fine? i figured tubos would keep em safe


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 


Added Reino in position #9 as he was technically allocated the position before the winning Lottery number was selected.

Oh and I am about a week out on shipping FYI...


----------



## Tuxguy

Zogg said:


> good mine got there! did they get there fine? i figured tubos would keep em safe


 yep, both cigars made it just fine


----------



## Tuxguy

Just a heads up to you guys that have not shipped yet, I am moving on the 27th


----------



## Zogg

Tuxguy said:


> yep, both cigars made it just fine


sweet, enjoy that relic. i have one today and it was a really nice surprise. even better than I thought it was going to be considering it only has about a month on it


----------



## Tuxguy

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1


----------



## FWTX

Tuxguy said:


> Just a heads up to you guys that have not shipped yet, I am moving on the 27th


Then be sure and get the address change kit from the post office - it will have all your mail forwarded to your next address...

hate to see you not receive this - 0309 1140 0001 8503 1129


----------



## Tuxguy

FWTX said:


> Then be sure and get the address change kit from the post office - it will have all your mail forwarded to your next address...
> 
> hate to see you not receive this - 0309 1140 0001 8503 1129


 Will do!


----------



## Tuxguy

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -0309 1140 0001 8503 1129
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1

Some Slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!
6. The winner must receive your cigars before the next drawing, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the game thread the day of the next drawing. If this is not done, you will be removed from the lottery until your end is received.


----------



## BDog

I'll PM those on the list that have not shipped yet. Consider me PM'ed as well! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tuxguy

. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1


----------



## Big Bull

Dam that was fast.....I send monday morning. was looking for this posting to get in the dc#

Enjoy them brother!



Tuxguy said:


> . Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
> 2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
> 4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
> 5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
> 6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
> 7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
> 8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
> 9. Reino- 10,18,22 -
> 10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
> 11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
> 12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
> 13. lgomez - 20,33,1


----------



## Reino

Jason,

I will mail tomorrow but saw you were moving. Is the addy in your profile the one to send to?


----------



## Tuxguy

Reino said:


> Jason,
> 
> I will mail tomorrow but saw you were moving. Is the addy in your profile the one to send to?


Yea, our closing was supposed to be Monday but now has been delayed till tomorrow so we will still be here another week.


----------



## lgomez

so what if im a procastinator, i added something that should make the wait worth it 
9101 1501 3471 1937 8148 35


----------



## Reino

lgomez said:


> so what if im a procastinator, i added something that should make the wait worth it
> 9101 1501 3471 1937 8148 35


Me to! Will add a nice DR to the mix.
Will mail in the morning and post dc.


----------



## jeepersjeep

House closings never go as planned. lol
Don't feel bad Loren. I'm a pro at procastination. It just happen to be the end of my procastionation circle of life. Just like I've been wanting to purchase some of your cigars. It'll happen one day I'm sure. 

Post up some pics of the winnings. Congrats on the new place!


----------



## lgomez

jeepersjeep said:


> House closings never go as planned. lol
> Don't feel bad Loren. I'm a pro at procastination. It just happen to be the end of my procastionation circle of life. Just like I've been wanting to purchase some of your cigars. It'll happen one day I'm sure.
> 
> Post up some pics of the winnings. Congrats on the new place!


thats kinda like how ive been wanting to buy a wine cooler but it still hasnt happened


----------



## jeepersjeep

Ha! I've had all the parts to turn an old ice box into one for a little over a year now. I just look at it, then go do something else. lol


----------



## Reino

in the air

9405 5036 9930 0236 5809 00


----------



## usrower321

On its way. Will post DC when I get the email confirmation


----------



## usrower321

As promised: 
9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 18
9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 49
9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 56

How about some pics with the winnings?


----------



## Big Bull

usrower321 said:


> As promised:
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 56
> 
> How about some pics with the winnings?


Dam.....:biggrin1:


----------



## jeepersjeep

Waz up wit dat?


----------



## Tuxguy

. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received, but what are they?
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 Received

Received some sweet smokes that I have never had from lgomez


----------



## Tuxguy

Received Reino's payout









Received usrower's payout


----------



## Tuxguy

usrower321 said:


> As promised:
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0237 0826 56
> 
> How about some pics with the winnings?


 Only one of these were mine. The other two went else where.


----------



## Tuxguy

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - Received
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - Received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 Received


----------



## BDog

PM sent to Tux with update


----------



## Tuxguy

1. Pipedreamz - 11,34,4 -No reply, no contact, no nothing, (good bye)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - Received
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino- 10,18,22 - Received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 Received


----------



## BDog

Tuxguy said:


> 1. Pipedreamz - 11,34,4 -No reply, no contact, no nothing, (good bye)
> 2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
> 4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -Received
> 5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - Received
> 6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-Received
> 7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 WINNER
> 8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
> 9. Reino- 10,18,22 - Received
> 10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
> 11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- Received
> 12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -Received
> 13. lgomez - 20,33,1 Received


Pulling Pipedreamz as he has been out of contact now for over a month.

Mine ship this weekend as I mentioned in my PM.


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> PM sent to Tux with update


Launched !!!

DC # 9505 5000 1192 1281 0000 81


----------



## jeepersjeep

Man I feel horrible. Those are great payouts. I'll send some more your way. I only sent 2 not thinking.


----------



## Tuxguy

WOW! Thanks Bruce


----------



## BDog

Tuxguy said:


> WOW! Thanks Bruce


Figured since I was a bit late that I needed to hook a brotha up!
Enjoy em!


----------



## Reino

Nice hook up there B! especially that R!!!!!


----------

